
The Color of a Mirror Is Not What You'd Expect (2015) - Kristine1975
http://mentalfloss.com/article/67608/color-mirror-not-what-youd-expect
======
CarolineW
Personal bugbear, but I _hate_ these titles:

    
    
        XXXX is not what you'd expect.
    

Invariably if and/or when I read the article I find that XXXX pretty much is
_exactly_ what I expect. This is a particular case in point - having many
times looked into the "infinity" of parallel mirrors, it's obvious that
mirrors (or at least mirror glass) is green.

Annoying, disappointing, and a little depressing.

~~~
J_Darnley
Anything in there about the actual colour of the mirror? Or shall I just keep
calling them white because they reflect all colours incident upon them?

